# Fostimon query



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,

I'm currently stimming with 375iu Fostimon (two 150 and one 75 mixed together in one vial of solvent). I realised yesterday that I have not been using all of the solvent (there was some left in the snapped off top of the vial) - will this make any difference? I can't believe I didn't check properly and have made this mistake.

Thanks in advance for your reply.

Kezz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As long as you had all the actual drug in the correct dosage then I am sure it is fine. Try not to worry too much. Did the powder all look dissolved and clear solution?
Just try to flick down the solvent from now on and do it correctly.


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. The powder had all dissolved and the solution was clear, so hopefully it's all ok. Blood test tomorrow, so guess I'll find out then!

X


----------

